

Magic Cube 4D - gshubert17
http://www.superliminal.com/cube/cube.htm

======
HCIdivision17
I remember this program back in high school. Great fun when you're getting
into things like solving Rubik's cubes and such. It also has one of the nicer
interfaces for something initially so complicated.

My only complaint is that while trying to learn it, the speed of rotation was
defaulted to so fast I couldn't tell what was happening. But slowed down, it's
quite satisfying!

------
gren
dead link

